# Holland Eredivisie 03-05 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

Vitesse v Heerenveen
 03/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  3.25 3.40 2.00 statsAll Bets (32) 
Willem II v Volendam
 03/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.60 3.60 5.00 statsAll Bets (30) 
Ajax v Heracles
 03/02/2009 19:15 GMT
  1.142 6.75 13.00 statsAll Bets (30) 
Twente v NAC Breda
 04/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  1.55 3.50 6.00 statsAll Bets (30) 
AZ Alkmaar v Roda
 04/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.181 6.00 11.00 statsAll Bets (30) 
Feyenoord v Sparta
 04/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.50 3.75 6.00 statsAll Bets (32) 
Utrecht v De Graafschap
 04/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.45 3.75 7.00 statsAll Bets (32) 
Groningen v NEC Nijmegen
 04/02/2009 20:00 GMT
  1.80 3.40 4.00 statsAll Bets (30) 
PSV Eindhoven v Den Haag
 05/02/2009 19:00 GMT
  1.142 6.50 15.00 statsAll Bets (29)


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Twente screwed me last time.I hope they wont disappoint me again.
Twente to win.


----------



## sven (Feb 4, 2009)

twente wil win now.i am new here and i am from holland.twente is a good team en breda has many injuris.so a sure win for twente for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 4, 2009)

sven said:
			
		

> twente wil win now.i am new here and i am from holland.twente is a good team en breda has many injuris.so a sure win for twente for me. :mrgreen:


Welcome Sven 

I also think Twente will win, but nothing is certain in betting.


----------



## sven (Feb 4, 2009)

thats true but breda has 9 players out.and twente home is very good.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 4, 2009)

THe odds are low anyway. 9 players is a lot but its not impossible to make a good team that can do damage. Hope Twente wins!


----------



## danyy (Feb 4, 2009)

Az-Roda draw is a system.


----------

